# Apple iPhone clone i86+



## Colonel_ONeill (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
als erstes muss ich sagen das ich neu hier bin.. und schon die suchfunktion gefunden und genutzt habe 
weiß aber trotdem nich obs son ähnlichen Thread scho gibt..
naja ich habe das i86+ was ein clone des iPhone ist aus fernöstlicher gegend^^
nunja die deutsche übersetzung ist ziemlich mies.. drum würde es mich interessieren ob man da vielleicht die software vom iPhone draufspielen kann?? wenn da jemand ahnung hat.. bitte mir posten vielleicht glei mit anleitung
thx im voraus


----------



## GoZoU (22. April 2009)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen.
Leider muss dein erster Thread gleich geschlossen werden, da es laut Forenregeln hier keinen Support zur Umgehung von Schutzmechanismen gibt!

MfG
GoZoU


----------

